# Sex sweat



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I got into reading about sweat after noticing my sweat smells different when I'm around women I like, and it comes out more frequently.

Turns out male sweat around women or sex is releasing testosterone, and women find it very attractive.

My normal sweat is fairly dry and smells like garlic, but around women, it's very runny, and smells like sweet butter popcorn. Apparently, I would have lots of testosterone than.

There was actually a study males not having good sex hardly broke a sweat having sex, sweat is good for men to do during sex apparently.

I found this fascinating and when this occurs with me my anxiety and shyness kind of go away, its interesting!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

My sweat smells like cherry blossoms. After sex, it smell like chicken chow mein.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ so, an hour after sweating, do you.... oh, never mind.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:sus I am unsure how to comment .... But good to know.
opcorn


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweat is gross. It never smells good. I like it when it smells like nothing. But apparently the statistics say it's hot sexy perfume for the ladies.... who would have thought...


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I know the topic is very odd, but it's true and that makes it worth sharing with others. 

And I wear deoderant and shower lol just around nice women I sweat. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I secrete lavender oil when I'm around ladies.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can remember watching a documentary several years ago on human pheromones, I believe it was on Primetime Live or one of those shows. They were testing the "survival of the fittest" theory, in that attractive people have more powerful pheromones and are much more likely to pass on their genes than those who are considered unattractive. Anyway, they took two groups of men. One group was above average looking, the type of guys most women would consider very handsome and good looking. The other group was below average looking. All of the men showered with an unscented soap and were given a T shirt that was also washed with an unscented detergent to eliminate any fragrances, and they were forbidden from using deodorant or cologne. The men slept in the T shirts for one night, then they were collected and given to a group of women. The women smelled each shirt and rated them based on scent, without knowing what any of the guys looked like. The shirts from the test group of the good looking guys scored consistently higher than the other group.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rain - I don't even know which group I would fit, let alone have a nice T-shirt.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't sweat much... then again I don't have sex much either.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I like when my or my partner's sweat smells like curry (usually the day after eating it).


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> I can remember watching a documentary several years ago on human pheromones, I believe it was on Primetime Live or one of those shows. They were testing the "survival of the fittest" theory, in that attractive people have more powerful pheromones and are much more likely to pass on their genes than those who are considered unattractive. Anyway, they took two groups of men. One group was above average looking, the type of guys most women would consider very handsome and good looking. The other group was below average looking. All of the men showered with an unscented soap and were given a T shirt that was also washed with an unscented detergent to eliminate any fragrances, and they were forbidden from using deodorant or cologne. The men slept in the T shirts for one night, then they were collected and given to a group of women. The women smelled each shirt and rated them based on scent, without knowing what any of the guys looked like. The shirts from the test group of the good looking guys scored consistently higher than the other group.


I saw that too! I remember that very well.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, if it smells like garlic, than its probably garlic. Either way, it wont help runing around smelling yourself.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Women are far more attracted to scents than men. It's not actually the smell really, just the pheromones. This is why girls like to wear their boyfriend's t shirts.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I secrete lavender oil when I'm around ladies.


I guess that makes you....essential.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I guess that makes you....essential.


:lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :rain - I don't even know which group I would fit, let alone have a nice T-shirt.


:squeeze


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

As soon as I read this thread, this ad popped right into my head :b






The answer is chocolate guys - girls are always going on about craving it lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Haha. I would so not have sex with you.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

My sweat smells like chocolate decor and cinnamin popurie.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

My feet smell like friend chicken. But my armpits smell like wintergreen lifesavers.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always wanted to befriend a chicken. even friendly chicken feet. or whatever you're going on about.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I've always wanted to befriend a chicken. even friendly chicken feet. or whatever you're going on about.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I have noticed that I have intense dislike for the sweat on people I'm not attracted to... but... on someone I like, WOW, it puts me into pure pleasurable sensory overload. So yes, thank you for pheromones - I'll take a double order please.

That and I hate all men's cologne/aftershave except Old Spice - I love the smell of OS.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Your sweat smells like garlic? Is this normal?

Sweat doesn't bother me unless I've had a curry recently. I'm really conscious of smelling like curry since most other brown people seem to. Avoiding stereotypes and all that malarky.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Mmmm what a tasty thread


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

at least you're always tanned. not that I'm stereotyping or anything.



kiirby said:


> Your sweat smells like garlic? Is this normal?
> 
> Sweat doesn't bother me unless I've had a curry recently. I'm really conscious of smelling like curry since most other brown people seem to. Avoiding stereotypes and all that malarky.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm, I love pheromones!

The sweat part is so true. I love it when a man sweats and he smells good! Also, can't stand it when a man masks himself with synthetic colognes... it's like, come on, you're screwing up my ability to discern MHC-dissimilar mates.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Woo, knew my weird liking for man sweat was reasoned  Some sweat is ewww though.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothings worse then cheap fish oil tablets..... Made that mistake only once


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope none of you guys think going around with no deodorant or cologne will attract you women. Yick! There is nothing worse than a guy walking around with BO, I'm sure we have all suffered the stinker in the line-up or in the classroom before. 
Smells really bother me! Bad ones especially will have me running to the door. 
But I'll admit that I do like wearing my boyfriends shirts and sweaters... even if the sweater smells a little sweaty, I like it. It feels really comforting at times that I need it.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't like the smell of sex really. I'm weird when it comes to smells. I've been in a couple adult stores in the past and the smell is putrid to my senses. I have to literally take a shower to rid myself of that funky foulness lol. And I don't like kissing when there are strange tastes involved. My girlfriend (not past tense yet ) doesn't have any taste and that is most refreshing. Its like drinking from the lips of a mountain spring .


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

keithp said:


> There was actually a study males not having good sex hardly broke a sweat having sex, sweat is good for men to do during sex apparently.


Is it because if you don't sweat it must be pretty dull sex? I've rarely sweated.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This thread grosses me out a bit.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

odd_one_out said:


> Is it because if you don't sweat it must be pretty dull sex? I've rarely sweated.


No, it means you dont have that desirable testosterone and most likely the women isnt enjoying you. You could ask a doctor on it if your not embarrassed but it's affecting you.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

keithp said:


> No, it means you dont have that desirable testosterone and most likely the women isnt enjoying you. You could ask a doctor on it if your not embarrassed but it's affecting you.


:lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

keithp said:


> No, it means you dont have that desirable testosterone and most likely the women isnt enjoying you. You could ask a doctor on it if your not embarrassed but it's affecting you.


No, it's just that he's done so quick.:teeth


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

this is why i do 100 jumping jacks before leaving the house:teeth


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

keithp said:


> No, it means you dont have that desirable testosterone and most likely the women isnt enjoying you. You could ask a doctor on it if your not embarrassed but it's affecting you.


lol i needed to laugh


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Fresh sweat smells soo goood on the right person.

Ha.

Can't believe I said that.


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

mimcofied said:


> Fresh sweat smells soo goood on the right person.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> Can't believe I said that.


oh yeah!


----------

